# Clarion DRZ9255 on Ebay, excellent condition



## surfer (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello,
I need to sell my Clarion DRZ9255 so now it's up on Ebay.
My Auction.
Thank you.


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

GLWS
Wish I had the money!


----------



## surfer (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you. FYI, the auction ends in about 2 hours.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn... shoulda put it up on the forum here... no eBay fees...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

i bid it up to $621, for a friend... talking to him now only minutes to go for it...


----------

